
(Taleb) Systemic Risk of Pandemic via Novel Pathogens – Coronavirus: a Note - SocksCanClose
https://www.academia.edu/41743064/Systemic_Risk_of_Pandemic_via_Novel_Pathogens_-_Coronavirus_A_Note
======
SocksCanClose
Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/1221486205847646208?s=21](https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/1221486205847646208?s=21)

